# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Выращивание Туласи

## Сеня

Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли какие нибудь ограничения касаемо того сколько семян туласи можно выращивать в одном горшке?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

В одном горшке одно растение.Иначе одно будет угнетать другое.

----------


## Сеня

Разрешается ли держать Туласи в небольшом горшочке весь период жизни растения?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Разрешается ли держать Туласи в небольшом горшочке весь период жизни растения?


По мере роста надо пересаживать в горшок побольше.В маленьком горшке корни быстро разрастаются и Туласи быстро уйдёт.

----------


## Сеня

Скажите пожалуйста, какой максимальный объем горшка будет "крайним" для Кришна- Туласи, имею в виду из которого уже не пересаживают ?
Еще вопрос, можно ли использовать умные горшки из специальной ткани, которые позволяет делать "воздушную обрезку корней" , чтобы корни не скручивались в плотных горшках когда достигают стенок? Поясню, "воздушная обрезка корней" это когда кончики корней пролезают сковзь ткань горшка и их обрезают чтобы корни более равномерно заполнили горшок, а растение было  более пышным и увеличевался урожай (в случае с плодоносящими растениями), а так же в таких горшках корни растения получает больше кислорода.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Думаю 5 л горшок достаточно для дома.Обрезать корни,ветки и листья нельзя!Это считается оскорблением.Для предложения Господу листья и манджари(цветоносы)просто общипывают двумя пальцами,придерживая другой рукой ветку.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Дренаж решить проблему с кислородом.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Только не сажайте сразу в 5 литровый.Сначало 200 г стаканчик достаточно.Потом постепенно увеличивать объем при перевалке.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Раз в 7-8 месяцев надо менять землю,так как происходит истощение земли и в ней скапливаются вредные вещества.

----------


## Сеня

А удобрения добавлять можно?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Удобрения нужны но не перебарщивать.Лучше не додать,чем перекормить.

----------


## Сеня

Через сколько недель после высадки начинается цветение? Как учитывается световой день в период веги и цветения, например 18 свет/6 часов ночь на вегу и 12/12 на цветение.

----------


## Сеня

А как происходит замена земли. Сбивается полностью с корней?

----------


## Сеня

В каком диапозоне должен находится PH грунта (кислотнощелочной баланс) или применяется стандартный 5.5 - 6.5?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> А как происходит замена земли. Сбивается полностью с корней?


Сбивать землю нельзя можно повредить корни.Я опускаю корни в ведро с водой и земля сама отходит.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Через сколько недель после высадки начинается цветение? Как учитывается световой день в период веги и цветения, например 18 свет/6 часов ночь на вегу и 12/12 на цветение.


Примерно через месяц Туласи может зацвести.12 часов подсветки достаточно.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> В каком диапозоне должен находится PH грунта (кислотнощелочной баланс) или применяется стандартный 5.5 - 6.5?


PH нейтральная. Грунт для Туласи-плодородный, легкий супесчаник. Обязательно вносить биогумус, органику.

----------


## Сеня

12 часов подсветки это постоянно или на период цветения?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> 12 часов подсветки это постоянно или на период цветения?


Всегда.

----------


## Сеня

Благодарю.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Отдам  ростки Туласи Махарани дд для служения. Телефон для связи 8 903 187 19 29

----------

